# Specialized Tarmac SL4 vs BMC SLR01



## asvc (Mar 14, 2012)

I'll be immensely grateful to every Tarmac SL4 rider (or person who rode it) who can pay attention to this.

I'm looking for people who rode on them.
Last two years I was happy owner of the Addict R4 w.Rival group and 7850 wheels, but realised that I need smaller frame size and now I'm trying to choose between these two. My primary goals are comfort ride (our roads are simply not acceptable sometimes) and I love to ride uphills so weight is important too.

For the Tarmac I can got with a good discount setup is Red+Mavic RSys premium (2009-2010 year or so) and BMC is dura-ace 7900 with 7850 C24 tubular. They are both used, but to my eye SLR01 is used less.

Every opinion is welcome. Thank you all for valuable replies.



2Moderator — I'm sorry, if this is serious rules violation (topic duplicate) and will delete thread by the 1st request.


----------

